

Web app access should be agnostic - taylorwc
http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2010/12/an-applications-agnostic-approach.php

======
mattdw
It's not about browser wars and "web apps", it's about net neutrality, and
that all applications/protocols should be treated as equal -- shaping and
throttling per user is legitimate, but (so says the article) ISP shaping and
throttling by protocol is not.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999029>

Although that one has no comments and no upvotes (except for one I just gave
it)

